# Lesser Occipital Nerve Injection



## janelkonda (Nov 21, 2008)

What Cpt code would you use when doing a Greater and a Lesser Occipital Nerve Injection?


----------



## sgormsen (Nov 21, 2008)

*Occipital Nerve blocks*

I use 64405
If both the RT and LT are done then code:
64405-LT
64405-RT
I've had trouble using the 50 modifier so I always use RT and LT.
Hope this helps,
Susan


----------

